# Batch process Quark docs to PDF



## wapstar (Jan 16, 2003)

Any one have an idea on how i can take a bunch of quark files (20-30) and convert them into PDF.   ie. just dump all the files into something to batch process them. Trying to avoid doing this individually 1 by 1.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 16, 2003)

IF Quark is scriptable, then it should be possible to write an Applescript Droplet to do it.  

However, not having a copy of Quark to play with, I can't tell you if it is scriptable or not.


----------

